# Looking For Information



## luckylynn (Jan 9, 2007)

Hello to all you NH Outbackers....

I have a friend that is "thinking "about moving to Exeter,NH,but has not been able to find out much about types of work might be in that area. Her husband mostly works in the building trades and is bilingual.

They are interested in making this move for 2 reasons (1)her son has been offered a scholarship to some private school in that town (2)to get away from some very Bad memories where they live now.

If anyone has any ideas about what the employment is like in this area I would sure like to hear about it,as I told her I would ask all the nice people here for any help they might be able to give .

Thank You all very much......Happy Camping ....luckylynn

Just to make myself clear ...I am not trying to help my friend find a job or anything like that ...just hope to get information about what the area is like from someone that might live around there.Web sights tell you all kinds of information,but it is always better to hear it from people that really live there.

Thanks again.......lynn


----------



## doneldo (Oct 24, 2010)

luckylynn said:


> Hello to all you NH Outbackers....
> 
> I have a friend that is "thinking "about moving to Exeter,NH,but has not been able to find out much about types of work might be in that area. Her husband mostly works in the building trades and is bilingual.
> 
> ...


have your friends take a look at www.city-data.com for the city/state they are interested in, and to be sure to read the questions towards the end of the first page and the answers from those who know the area and have lived there --


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Lynn,

Not sure that Exeter is any better than anywhere else as far as jobs go. Exeter is a nice town. Not too far from Boston 90 minutes from the mountains, 15 minutes to the ocean.

Portsmouth, NH is 15 minutes, Manchester, NH is 40.

The public schools are very good and active. Towns surrounding are good as well and kids got to Exeter schools from them. Those towns are East Kingston, Stratham, Newfields, Brentwood, and there may be another I have forgotten.

The highschool is about 4 years old, sports fields, heated football field (yup..heated) modern equipment and facilities.

Exeter apartments tend to be expensive and there are not a lot of them. Surrounding towns have put in town homes which are pretty nice from what I have seen.

I can not speak to construction job opportunities but I do know there is a new tractor supply going in on RT 125 in Brentwood, another strip mall and there is a great deal of commercial land up for sale in and around Epping and Brentwood. That area has been exploding with construction over the last 5 years. Super Walmart, Lowes, Applebee's, four strip Malls, a grocery store, Walgreens, and there are plans for more.

The economy will drive those projects.

Many local churches and demonitations to suit. Lutheran, Episcopalian, Catholic, Baptist, etc. Some of the Churches were built in the 17 and 1800's. Very historical, some are very ornate.

Eric


----------



## luckylynn (Jan 9, 2007)

Thanks to everyone far the help and information you have given me. I copied and print everything for my friend . She was so excited because you suggested some sights to look at that she had not found and because she is starting to feel like they have a better understanding of the people and area.

I just knew I would get lots of friendly suggestions and help from all the great people here

Thanks again.......Happy Camping......Lynn


----------

